# Neurologist Specializing In Sleep Disorders



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My Primary Care doctor is sending me to a Neurologist that specializes in sleep disorders. I'm just curious if any of you have been to a sleep specialist? What were your experiences? I'm curious as to what (if anything) he can do to help me. My only sleep disorder is CFIDS-related, and I wonder how much doctors can do for that. Just curious - Anybody have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

mrsmason - ooooh I don't know what they can do but i'll be very interested to hear what they find out for you! lets hope they can work miracles and get you sleeping well and waking up fresh as a daisy every morning







wouldnt that be great!







I find bedroom activities just before going to sleep help me a little better














Good Luck at the specialists! Clair


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

MrsMason, I've not seen a sleep specialist, but I'd be interested in hearing how you got on. I hope it can help you.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

First, let me say that this doctor was SO nice. He probably spent at least an hour with me, talking, explaining, asking questions, asking me if I had any questions, etc. From just filling out the forms and my answers to his question during the visit, he has diagnosed me as having Primary Insomnia, and falling into a category labeled "Hyper-Arousal Syndrome". Basically what that means is my body never wants to let itself fall asleep. This, he said, is marked by my inability to sleep at night, but also my inability to nap during the day. My body just can't fall asleep. I also have problems with nightmares and a few other things that are labeled "Parasomnias". First step he wants to do, is to try taking me off my beta blocker. I take Toprol for Neurocardiogenic Syncope, but the medicine really hasn't fixed the problem, and he mentioned it can actually cause insomnia and nightmares. He said I should notice within 3 days if it is helping my sleep and nightmares - at which time I can stay off of it or go back on, depending on what's needed. I am also starting a cognitive behavioral therapy program (on my own, as I am uninsured, and it's quite expensive to see him on a weekly basis for the program). I will be using the book "No More Sleepless Nights" by Peter Hauri, Ph.D. and Shirley Linde, Ph.D. Dr. Hauri recently retired from his position at the Mayo Clinic Insomnia Program. I will aslo be using the "No More Sleepless Nights Workbook". I haven't started yet, as I just saw the doctor today, so I can't personally recommend these books, but he said they are excellent. He said 80% of patients notice SOME improvement within 2 weeks of starting the program. I'm hopeful, but realistic. I'll let you know how it goes! He did tell me to be realistic, as Primary Insomnia is a lifelong problem that must be managed, and is not curable. (Gee, where have I heard that before? lol) He said it is much like CFS - it waxes and wanes over the years, but hopefully we can get it to a point where I feel a little more "in control" than I do now. I think it would be a good idea to see a sleep specialist for anyone who deals with chronic insomnia, the way he explained it is that there are just soooo many different types of insomnia, and so many different causes that each individual needs to be analyzed and diagnosed so that their specific insomnia needs can be met. (instead of just writing it off as "I'm just not good at sleeping") I was VERY impressed with this guy. He definitely knows his stuff!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MrsMason..my mom went to a sleep study (71 yrs. old) and the nurse let my dad sleep with her. (teehee)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

MrsM, how's your sleep? How are you getting on with the CBT? Did you stay off your betablocker (if so, how's the NMH?). Hope you're doing ok,


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mrs.M., I'd be interested in hearing how you've been doing in this area too MrsM. I missed this post before. I was wondering about the CBT too and if you found that book helpful.







UM


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I am still off the Beta Blocker. It wasn't helping with the NMH, so it hasn't been hard to stay off it. My NMH stays under better control just by me having a very very light schedule.I'm still going through the sleep program in the book. I definitely like it. It has already helped me to identify a few things I do that don't help my sleep. By correcting those things, it has helped me to sleep better. Now, I'm not sleeping great, and I'm not feeling any different, but I am sleeping a little better. I am hoping that as I continue the program I will continue to see some improvement. It has definitely been worth doing for me. Thanks for asking!


----------

